# My IVF 2 week wait ... advice plz!!!!!!!!



## rachieloo83 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey ladies

I really need some advice!    

I had my Embryo Transfer last Sat and now have the dreaded 2 week wait to see if its worked or not but im panicing that I'm going to come on my period and it'll all be over! The past couple of days Ive been feeling like im due on, does anyone have experience of this, is it normal due to all the hormones etc?! would it be highly unlikely that i am pregnant if i do have a bleed? arghh this is so stressful!!

Any advice would be much appreciated  

thanks
rachel x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey rachel

Its completely normal to have all the af types pains etc,I did,even tested 12 days after transfer cos period like pains got so bad,was convinced it was all over especially since the test was negative however I tested the next nite and it was positive so never compare symptoms cos every woman is different,I'm just 4wks at most away from meetin my wee baby girl and if it wasn't for the bump I'd hardly no I was pregnant so please don't read anythin into symptoms or lack of symptoms,also,bleedin is very common,apparently the linin of our wombs is extra thick with all the drugs and sometimes when the wee embie is implantin then it causes implantation bleedin!!

Good luck pet

Jenna xx


----------



## rachieloo83 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Jen!

Thanks for replying and reassuring my thoughts!! 

Congratulations thats lovely news! hope everything goes well for you and the baby!!


Im just really confused with the whole thing, I dont understand when im supposed to be due on my period as my cycle was pretty long so its been 42 days since my last period if that makes sense? so its way too late to come on from missed period and way to early for my next period Dp you know how i calculate when im due on if my last period was all messed up??
x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

All the drugs will delay ur period anyway so there is no real way of knowin for sure,mine were all over the place and I hadn't a clue when mine was due cos of all the meds though from wat I can gather from other posts it seems a lot of ones are due on in the second week of 2ww!!when is ur test date?


----------



## rachieloo83 (Apr 2, 2011)

my test date is the 21st nov... so nervous! its only been a few days since the ET but feels like a lifetime!!

did you get any blasts?? weve managed to have 4 frozen but i dont know how they increase your chaances of working ?x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

It'l fly in hun,no our clinic doesn't do blasts,we had 2 day transfer and had none suitable for freezin,was our first attempt so fingers crossed u get a bfp  xx


----------

